# Warm up



## chaotichealth (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok one thing we can all agree on is ever body is different.   They recover at different rates.  

   But I was wondering what your warm ups are like.  I just noticed it works better for me to two 2 sets of warm ups. I m8ght do 25 leg ext then 2 minutes I dont time just wait till it feels right do another set plus 5 or 10. I do that doe all my muscles. It seems to work better then one set warm up for me


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 3, 2014)

I always stretch out good before I train.  I am one of the very few that does.  Hell, I may be the only larger guy in our gym that does.    

As far as actual warm ups with weights, I just start lighter than I should for the first set or two to get the muscles moving and get blood flowing.  For instance, on seated db curls, I always start with 15-20lbs..below my training weight but gets me ready to move up to the weight I'm training with.


----------



## psych (Aug 3, 2014)

I drive with the windows closed or heat to get hot and then i jump into my first light sets.


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 4, 2014)

Usually start with a few light sets to get the blood flowing then it's on.


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 4, 2014)

For chest I have been warmin up with a 45 and a 25 each side push it 20 times but I was thinking of cutting it down to just the 45lbs and doing 2 sets of 30


----------



## Rpr4 (Aug 7, 2014)

For chest I hit 135x20 then got to my heavy db workout, for biceps I do 25x50reps on cable curls, triceps 20x50 vrope push down,  legs I do 135x20 then jump to my routine. I feel like doing light weights and high reps, it gets the blood flowing good. If I have time, I'll sit in sauna for about 5 mins and stretch before warm up sets


----------



## BigBob (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, I'm old. I warm up but sometimes I forget I'm not 25. ;-)


----------



## BigBob (Aug 7, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> For chest I have been warmin up with a 45 and a 25 each side push it 20 times but I was thinking of cutting it down to just the 45lbs and doing 2 sets of 30


Great pumps that way.


----------



## BigBob (Aug 7, 2014)

psych said:


> I drive with the windows closed or heat to get hot and then i jump into my first light sets.


Drive with the windows down flying down the grand central listening to some Rage against the machine!


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 8, 2014)

I only warm up for the first exercise of each body part
I do 2 or 3 sets, maybe 4 for a big exercise like squats
The reps are very low though. No more than 3 or 5
I stretch briefly right before hitting work sets then stretch hard after each body part is done


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 9, 2014)

I do a full upper body warm up before I hit anything- I kinda like to get a full body pump before I get to work

I start with 
Lateral raises for like two sets of thirty
Db curls same thing 
One set of heavy tri push downs
A couple of wide grip lat pull downs for like 30 reps 

Then I get on with my workout


----------



## BeauBody38 (Dec 28, 2014)

Stork Fly!
Improves posture, balance, core stability, and strength

A.Stand with feet together and extend arms to shoulder height, palms facing up. Raise left knee so thigh is almost parallel to floor. Keep hips level. Hold for 10 to 15 seconds.

B.With left knee lifted, bend torso forward, extend left leg back, and raise arms overhead until arms, torso, and left leg are parallel to floor. Hold for 10 to 15 seconds, then slowly return to start. Switch legs and repeat.


----------



## RevendMartin (Jan 18, 2015)

Before doing any exercise warming up body is very important. Warm up body is important because it helps us to do exercise and prevents our body and muscles from any kind of damage.


----------

